# 1ST Timers report 10-16/10-20



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hunted the central part of the state. Frst off let me say the people there are some good folks and they are proud of there Local boy Gone Major Leauges. I thought that was cool. So thanks for the kindness NODAK.

Did pretty well I thought for our first time. We had to do alot of scouting to find the ponds the ducks were on and there was more posted land than I would have expected. However permission was easy to get once you found the farmer who owned the land.Most of the corn,sunflowers and beans are still on the fields farmers report says that will be that way for at least another week. We did not get a chance to hunt fields because of it. Made pheasant hunting pretty poor (one rooster in all those days pushing cut grain fields and ditches).

Seems to me alot of local ducks are left we shot a variety of Ducks more than I see here in WI. We got Wiedgons,Pintails,Canvasbacks,BWT,Shovellers and the prized Greenheads with nice Emerald green heads.
Ducks are very skiddish especially the Mallards. Ease`your way into an area and dont slam the truck doors. Those birds will take offf right now learned the hard way a couple times. The shovelers,teal and wiedgon (used only 2 mojos on them one daywith no other dekes)were decoying pretty well the Cans would come close but not settle in. The mallards not so much did better on them w/o dekes. We had to sit deep in the cattails for them however. all ducks with the excepton of a few were cosumed that day. We ate like Kings

Oh forgot one thing, Went out scouting a WMA on Monday and the ducks were flying every where. Picked out a shov, teal, and Greenhead to pass/jump shoot. Lo' and behold when my lab brought back the Greenhead...it was wearing..Jewelery. Yesssss!!!! My first Band!!!! and it was a Drake Mallard. That'll be on my wall come spring. 1800-band will emaill me the info later. hope this report helps sorry so long winded but THanks Nodak see ya Next year.(Vacation time gone cant come back for 2nd 7) Will try to post pics.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

"Frst off let me say the people there are some good folks and they are proud of there Local boy Gone Major Leauges."
???
Well it sounds like you had a good time anyway.


----------



## ReeceCampbell (Sep 23, 2009)

Wingmaster said:


> "Frst off let me say the people there are some good folks and they are proud of there Local boy Gone Major Leauges."
> ???
> Well it sounds like you had a good time anyway.


Apparently youre not a Cleveland Indians fan.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

No way! Twins fan here, and a not going to be able to guess if a guy is a pro baseball player just by a user name on a hunting website, especially if I have no idea who he is. Hence the question.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Wingmaster said:


> No way! Twins fan here, and a not going to be able to guess if a guy is a pro baseball player just by a user name on a hunting website, especially if I have no idea who he is. Hence the question.


There is a rather large Billboard off the side of the road with him on it...Wearing the Cleveland Indians Uniform


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

You guys really dont know who/*where* hes talking about?? :lol:


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

But really, good post gonzo and congrats on the band!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good deal! We saw a lot of mallards last week, but like you said, they were very skiddish and did not want to set in. We finally wised up on the third flock and shot them as they circled. We could have shot birds out of the first two groups but thought they'd set in. Nope...

So a MLB'r huh! This has me intrigued! I'm a die hard baseball guy. Go Phils!!

Edit: I just went and looked it up. If it is in fact true, BA! Awesome to hear your report!


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

Lardy said:


> You guys really dont know who/*where* hes talking about?? :lol:


I do... :gag: I don't know if I'd call it the central part of the state though unless he's trying to throw people off. I was there all last week.


----------



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

True its not quite central but i just stopped there on my way home. I figured to add a little mystery to my post and send people searching. The bottom line is the basics of the report itself should help others. So let the search continue LOL


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

i cant remember his name, but i ahve seen the bill board also. in jamestown i believe. nice report, just need some pictures!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Pronk!

Now where's those pictures!!! 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Actually there are 2 from that area....Haffner and Erstad both are MLB from there.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Erstad is a class act guy. I got to go to his first wedding.


----------

